# GX260 pinouts



## magnethead

I have a caseless and unknown condition gx260 board. managed to find these to get the unit to turn on.now just to the debugging.


http://www.motherboardpoint.com/t47395-dell-mb-in-a-generic-case.html

I know this thread is old, but just in case someone stumbles across this form looking for the answer, here it is. Nothing infuriates me more than looking for the answer to a question, and only finding other people with the same question and no answer.

I have successfully placed a Dell Optiplex GX270 MB in an Aspire Qpack case. I had to drill holes and insert my own MB risers. I also had to cover the original risers with electric tape as not to short out anything. Also I had to offset the MB from the center to align the PCI and AGP slots thus disabling the MB slide out tray. This was not an issue as I am used to the old days when men were men and cases were difficult.

The slightly difficult part was connecting the QPak's PWR switch, PWR LED and HD LED to the propritary connector. Because I have the front panel board with the PWR switch, PWR LED and HD LED, I just followed the simple circuit and determined where the connectors should go on the front panel board with the two USB connectors and earphone jack.

If you do not have these two front panel boards, here is a pinout I found.

This only relates to Power switch HD and Power Leds.
Front USB is unknown.

O O
O O
O O
O O
O O
O O
O O
O O
O O
PWR + -- O O -- PWR GRD
HD LED + -- O KEY
O O -- PWR LED -
O O --GRD
O O -- PWR LED +
O O --PWR LED GRD
O O
O O

I currently have the GX270 MB in an Aspire Qpack with 7 internal 300GB HDs containing 500 movies ripped from DVD and an internal LG 16X DL DVD burner. Works great.

P.S. By the way if you need to replace the CPU fan, the easiest way is to get a molex fan and disable keyboard events in the BIOS to get rid of the fan alert message. No need to jump the CPU fan connector.


------------------

I just finished figuring out how to do this, and I rang out a bunch more of the wiring than was previously posted.

here's a diagram of the connector on the motherboard:

33 31 29 27 25 23 21 19 17 15 13 11 9 7 5 3 1
o o o o o o x o o o o o o o o o o
o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o
34 32 30 28 26 24 22 20 18 16 14 12 10 8 6 4 2

The 34-pin ribbon cable runs to a small sub-board for the front panel, which includes a 16-pin(2x8) header which gets another ribbon cable that goes to the "sub-sub-baord" for the actual poanel light and switches.

The table below shows the functions of the pins on the 34-pin connector, plus where they connect to on the 16-pin "sub-board" header. 

34-Pin function 16-Pin
1 GND 3, 7, 15, 16
2 ?
3 ?
4 ?
5 ?
6 ?
7 ?
8 ?
9 GND
10 ? 11
11 GND
12 ?
13 ?
14 GND
15 ?
16 GND
17 ?
18 ?
19 GND
20 Pwr Switch 2
21 “KEY”
22 HD LED 4
23 PWR LED - 5
24 ? 13
25 GND
26 ?
27 PWR LED + 9
28 ? 8
29 GND
30 GND
31 ?
32 GND
33 ?
34 ?


----------



## magnethead

I'm calling this the "Gone Xtreme 260".

Yup, it's a project.

I'm wondering, what should I do with it? If I had a 15" VGA LCD around, i'd make it a 15" 'laptop'. but i dont, and i want something cheap and simple. ideas?


----------



## magnethead

also might i add i wont be using a cd drive. just PSU, mobo, and HDD.


----------



## stressfreesoul

Do you not have an AGP GPU lying about in that lab of yours? If not, they are cheap as chips to buy and you can easily get one with TV out/s-vid out. then its compatible with any TV.
Is it going to be a movie machine only?
If so, what TV will you be using?
As for 15" VGA LCD, I bought one for the equivalent of $13 the other day. Shop around. I found mine (along with four others, 2x15"/ 1x17"/ 1x17" in 16:9) at a refuse point (the rubbish tip) and paid £25 for all of them. They all work too.


----------



## nicktechs

:wave: thank you for posting.
I have bought 2 GX270 cases that have coas on them and no motherboards. Now I can install any motherboard in these cases.
Thank you.
Oh, yes, thank you for the installing the motherboard hints too, I needed them.
These two cases have big holes with upstands for some type of motherboard stand fittings and I have been lacking any imaginative ideas as to how to install a motherboard ray: I am a Christian and it is Sunday here in Auckland ray:

:smile: stressfreesoul has a funny lol avatar


----------

